

Show HN: A modernized and annotated code companion to Paul Graham's “On Lisp” - DalekBaldwin
https://github.com/DalekBaldwin/on-lisp

======
DalekBaldwin
The original nonprofit software license isn't suitable for distributing the
code through Quicklisp, but I thought I'd put this here for everybody who's
wanted to work through the book before and has run into snags. Enjoy!

------
dj0
This is great! As someone who has been learning Racket lately, this looks like
something I'd certainly like to take on sometime in the future. Thanks a bunch
for your hard work!

